

Show HN: PodNext – Discover New Podcast Episodes - higgs
http://www.podnext.com

======
higgs
Built it in about 24 hours (non-technical too) so would love any feedback or
ideas on how to improve!

~~~
higgs
Any avid podcast listeners have thoughts on how to make this useful? How are
you currently finding new content (or is that not an issue)?

------
raksapp
This looks very interesting.. what is the backstory behind it? also you
mentioned you are non-technical, so how did you go about building it and what
is the tech stack you choose?

~~~
higgs
I was just frustrated with not having an easier place to find great podcast
content even though so much is created every day. So using Telescope and
Modulus.io I was able to put up a full community site without much effort.

Are you a podcast listener?

~~~
lizheard
Yup, i am a podcast listener. I downloaded player FM (that's on Android) it
has great podcast content - wide, wide range!

~~~
higgs
Very cool I'll check it out. There's so much great content now via podcast. I
want to consume more but in a more efficient way.

How do you find new content now?

~~~
lizheard
Via Player FM's Discover feature - there's just tons in it plus they feature
news ones on their Twitter accounts! Some I find on Reddit too. :)

